# sAM sMITH : MELO TO THE BULLS POSSIBLE ?



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

LATEST FROM SAM SMITH

*So here's what the Bulls do:* They offer their No. 7 overall pick, point guard Jay Williams and forward Marcus Fizer, assuming he passes a physical, to the Nuggets for Marcus Camby and the No. 3 pick. The Nuggets would have to think seriously about that one.


*Here's why:[B/] They get a point guard in Williams and don't have to take a risk on Arenas. Williams wasn't great last season, but he did lead all rookies in assists and he is going to be terrific. It's a huge chip the Bulls have, two potentially top point guards in Williams and Jamal Crawford. Cash one in. Williams has more value because he was a college player of the year. If the Nuggets had had a chance at him then, they would have jumped. And Fizer gives them an additional low-post presence player


The point would be they get what they want, Anthony, who fills their small-forward hole. Put him with Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry and that's the best young front line in the NBA. With Crawford and Jalen Rose and a veteran with the Bulls' salary-cap exception, there's no reason that team wouldn't compete for the East title next season.*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I would do that. Yes!! We get Camby as a back up in place of fizer at pf and behind curry at center


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

Camby is trouble.... he'll miss 60 games.... AGAIN! And I again warn people, watch out for Fizer if he ever gets a starting job, he's gonna be very scary.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think the scariest Fizer gets is Corlis Williamson off the bench scary.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A healthy Camby can give us much needed defense in the post.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> A healthy Camby can give us much needed defense in the post.


I am not overly familiar with Knicks Camby but I have seen lots of the Denver edition and I have absolutely no idea what you are referring to. 

Besides being characteristically injured for half the season, Camby was, for lack of a better word, sad. His defense sucked, I mean bad--really, really bad; I cant figure out if his shot is more ugly or inconsistent; He didn't fit in well coming off the bench; Didn't bring any kind of inside presence; Was a thorn in the press...

I'm not dobting your guys take on Camby--he must have been strong for the knicks if you are confident in the trade. Reguardless, I saw nothing last year that would make this trade move from being embarassingly uneven to merely lopsided in my eyes.

Maybe it was just the injuries, but I have a feeling Camby might have reached the part of his career where he is starting to slow down.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Nice trade for the Bulls. Your right, Crawford, Rose, Anthony, Chandler and Curry is an insane lineup. I'm not a huge Bulls fan, but I'd love to watch that team grow and develop.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> I am not overly familiar with Knicks Camby but I have seen lots of the Denver edition and I have absolutely no idea what you are referring to.
> ...


The reason why i like it is, Camby won't be required to play full time. Back up curry and thats about it.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

I would do this trade if we keep this years pick and give them a first rounder a few years down the road instead. When we are a much better team (fingers crossed) in a few years the pick won't have that much value anyway.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/gamelog?playerId=125

Camby finished the season playing well in limited minutes

He averaged 7 pts 7 boards and 1.5 blocks in 21mpg 

Sounds like a backup center to me.

Over the last 11 games he had games of 

10pts and 15 boards 
18pts and 15 boards 
8 pts and 12 boards 
11 pts and 16 boards 
17pts and 14 boards 

and thats with under 30mpg not too bad if all youre expecting out of him is backup center production and not all star center production .


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I would do some variation of this deal... I think we are giving up a littttle too much.

Camby honestly was a very, very, very effective player until he had to play center every game for the Knicks. The guy might weigh 150lbs. He absolutely broke down by guarding centers, even the typical Eastern Conference center, and his career was damaged by it.

If he comes here, he can spell Curry and spell Chandler. He won't play big minutes, but when he plays I feel he could be effective.



But the fact of the matter is, while JWill might equal Carmelo, Fizer and the #7 is overpaying for Camby.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Did you know that Camby once got injured by going to sleep in the wrong position??? In fantasy circles he's known as "Cotton Camby." Basically... he's a waste. Unless he has some kind of team option to opt out of his contract I would never take him. 

And, having seen the opinions of nuggets fans on this site, I would say that they would dislike this trade too. Fizer is definitely overrated and adds nothing to the deal for the Nuggets except as an expiring contract.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I would gladly take on Camby if it means getting Melo, but doesn't he have a big contract? Would this trade work cap-wise?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> I would gladly take on Camby if it means getting Melo, but doesn't he have a big contract? Would this trade work cap-wise?


yes it does work capwise and Camby is only on the Books for 2 seasons if he doesnt workout next season hes a ending contract for sale next offseason.

I think too many posters are missing the point of we are trying to plus holes not play nbalive2004.

Everyone wants a small forward but dont want a bad one but yet dont want to pay for a good one.

We get a veteran backup center and a young stud sf and we only trade spare parts and while mot are in denial thats what Jay and Fizer are SPARE PARTS.Marshall will replace Fizers low post scoring and Camby provides us another veteran who can defend the post and block shots thus becoming our backup center weve been looking for and Jay is jamals backup.

I dont think this is the perfect trade but its about as close to perfect as we would get when you take into account our needs and whats available to us.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

apart of me wants say yes to this trade cause i love Carmelo Anthony, But again i dont want to trade away Jay, if i had it my way i would put rose in that trade, dough it might not work salery wise, Rose is the big PG they could use and solid scorer. 

Its just downrite scary to think of this lineup

C-eddy
PF-Tyson
SF-Carmelo
SG- Jay/Jamal
PG- JAy/Jamal

best backcourt and best front court in the EAST no doubt!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/gamelog?playerId=125
> 
> Camby finished the season playing well in limited minutes
> ...


Like i stated before, I don't know Camby's history like you'all do.

Of the above I only caught the Houston game (18/15) so I may have missed his big move...but even in the Houston game Camby was not what his stats would hint. 

Stats can lie. Marcus was making all kind of mistakes on D--and taking bad shots on O. Shots that go in can still be bad and somewhat demoralizing. Not to mention the smoke and mirrors--I don't have to remind you how weak that Denver team was both on the boards and on offense. 

I remember my Nugz fan friend and I wondering why Camby was even on the court. The Nugz had an exciting youth thing happening and seeing Camby jack up his sorry corner jumper seemed rather inappropriate--even if it was more effective then Rodney White coming off a screan. 

I'm sorry, I am not ready to back down from any of my initial post.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

*I wouldn't throw in the 7th pick*

Camby is injury prone, but with two years left on his deal you would do the trade. You would make sure you get extra big man help if, or more likely when Camby gets hurt. Sign someone like Brian Skinner to the minimum and another 7 foot stiff for insurance. If this deal was available, I would do it. Just remember it's Sam Smith playing Monday morning GM again.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: I wouldn't throw in the 7th pick*



> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Camby is injury prone, but with two years left on his deal you would do the trade. You would make sure you get extra big man help if, or more likely when Camby gets hurt. Sign someone like Brian Skinner to the minimum and another 7 foot stiff for insurance. If this deal was available, I would do it. Just remember it's Sam Smith playing Monday morning GM again.


You are right about it being Sam Smith playing Monday morning GM again, but this time he maybe-just maybe, he sniffed out some BBall moves.

There is no doubt about Camby being an NBA nightmare. And it would be a ton of money to give to anyone. However in some ways I like it.

The key is to make this trade but tweak it. I would give them JWilliams and Fizer for the rights to Carmelo Anthony. However I would retain the the 7th pick. Carmello Anthony would IMO fill our SF needs with impact. 

Instead of giving them the 7th pick this year, I would offer them a top protected 7 the next year, or a top protected 5 the year after.
Or some combination of 2nd Rounders.


The reason I would be happy with this is because I would exercise the 7th pick on Leandrinho Barbosa, and take him to fill the JWill void. IMO this guy is the next Emanuel Ginnobli.

Sure within this deal we would take on some contract but ultimately I believe we would benefit.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BSchmaranz</b>!
> Camby is trouble.... he'll miss 60 games.... AGAIN! And I again warn people, watch out for Fizer if he ever gets a starting job, he's gonna be very scary.


Agreed!

:clap:

What Fizer did last year was just scratching the surface. He was just beginning to get comfortable with the league, his game and his role on the team! Plus he gives the team TOUGHNESS which it severely lacks. Instead of Corliss Williamson I would call him a Karl Malone clone, only less potent. But with time, IMHO, he could be just as effective as Karl was, especially considering all the attention TC & EC will be getting! But the BIGGEST key to Fizer's success was the development of Crawford & JWill. Like Malone, Fizer needs to be set up by a great passer. In college he had Tinsley and now he has JC and JW. It's no coincidence that he sucked until those two got it going!


:greatjob:


LET'S NOT MAKE THIS TRADE!


:nonono:


I love Carmelo Anthony, I really do. But I have good reasons for not making this trade:

1. Chemistry.
The team is just starting to gel and JWill has finally gained acceptance in the locker room. With Pax planning to have the team spend more time together this off-season, expect the comraderie to grow even stronger. That bodes well for next season because teams with a strong bond(Utah,Det) play better as a team than teams that don't(Wash.,Clips). Why bring in a player like Camby who has been around too long to buy into any rah-rah motivational tactics. He could be poison in the locker room.

2. Adjustment Period.
Rookies traditionally (with a few exceptions) need time to acclimate themselves to the rigors of NBA travel and lifestyle. Why not position ourselves to make a run at Melo when his rookie contract expires. By that time we will be contending for titles and Melo will have proven himself one way or another by then.

3. Jay Williams Undervalued
First re-read #2 and realize that JWill WILL be a star in the league. I'll even go so far as to say that by this time next year, we will be able to trade JWill for Melo and a lottery pick! He's gonna be that good. The most telling factor in this is the fact that JWill's improved his game DURING the season. Most players improve different aspects of their game in the off-season, but the special players get better during the season because of extreme desire and work ethic. And with all the talk about how disappointing his rookie campaign was, he put up better rookie numbers than Payton, Kidd and Baron Davis and they all went on to be pretty damn good players! 

Let's see what we can get for our pick straight up, or in combination with up to 2 more 1st round picks some time in the next five years, or with our 3 second round picks this year and the following players who we can afford to let go IMO:
Jalen Rose
Donyell Marshall
Lonny Baxter
Trenton Hassell
Eddie Robinson
Roger Mason Jr.



Now 3 first round picks, Rose and Marshall should be enough to land a Pierce or a Carter or even a McGrady if were lucky!


JWill
Crawford
Curry
Chandler
McGrady

Mason Jr.
Hassell
Bagaric
Fizer
Robinson
Baxter


:djparty:


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

*Buy low, sell high*

Both Fizer's and William's stock is pretty low right now due to injuries and sporadic rookie play respectively. In contrast, Anthony's hype is high - like Jay's was last year at this time- although, Mello hasn't played an NBA minute yet. This deal would be lousy for the Bulls. The only trade involving the third pick that the Bulls should accept is for Jay Williams staight up.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Carmello Anthony has great talent but i think the last thing the bulls need is another young player, no matter how talented. What the bulls need the most is to have some stability for one or two years and let the team mature with the addition of a couple of players who can fill a need and fit in. 

As for sam smith i have posted this before. He said the bulls should trade crawford he is a bust a year and 1/2 ago. So what else, trade chandler he is not working out. Last X-mas trade curry he is a bust and now trade williams. Check the stat's williams played excellent ball the last 6 weeks of the season. I say trade sam smith. I am old enough to remember the sam smith article that wanted to trade pippen and grant for Larry Bird the season before he retired due to his back. No pippen and grant and no titles. Sam Smith knows Edit for masking or maybe less. I say next november we should be starting williams, crawford, rose, chandler, and curry with fizer and marshall as the 2nd team forwards and a MLE big man to back up chandler and curry to limit their minutes and when they get into foul trouble. Let's draft a SG to back up williams and crawford. I guess it is wade or pietrus but maybe paxson will surprise us and take Lampe. 

david


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Carmello Anthony has great talent but i think the last thing the bulls need is another young player, no matter how talented. What the bulls need the most is to have some stability for one or two years and let the team mature with the addition of a couple of players who can fill a need and fit in.
> 
> As for sam smith i have posted this before. He said the bulls should trade crawford he is a bust a year and 1/2 ago. So what else, trade chandler he is not working out. Last X-mas trade curry he is a bust and now trade williams. Check the stat's williams played excellent ball the last 6 weeks of the season. I say trade sam smith. I am old enough to remember the sam smith article that wanted to trade pippen and grant for Larry Bird the season before he retired due to his back. No pippen and grant and no titles. Sam Smith knows sh-it or maybe less. I say next november we should be starting williams, crawford, rose, chandler, and curry with fizer and marshall as the 2nd team forwards and a MLE big man to back up chandler and curry to limit their minutes and when they get into foul trouble. Let's draft a SG to back up williams and crawford. I guess it is wade or pietrus but maybe paxson will surprise us and take Lampe.
> ...


Actually Sam Smith didnt say Jay was a bust .HE said he would be great and thats why Denver would take him.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Sam Smith is the guru of thinking up bad trade ideas. In principle it's not a bad idea to trade up and get Melo. He should be a great young sf that would be a perfect fit for the Bulls. But, giving up a #2 pick in WIlliams, a #4 pick in Fizer, this years #7, and possibly a future pick PLUS taking on often injured Camby's ridiculous salary to land him is just WAY too much. Maybe if Denver will take Williams & the #7 we could do a deal, but if they want any more than that the Bulls should explore other options.

I think everyone knows that JWill is going to become a very good player. But, once again, the Bulls already HAVE their starting pg, there just isn't any room for JWill unless you have faith in the Williams/Crawford backcourt expirement.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Anyone even slightly worried about Melo holding his back and grimacing in the national championship game? Perhaps he just had a strain, but back problems (in my experience and in Baron Davis' as well, for instance) don't seem to go away.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I think we would all agree that deals shouldn't be made just to be made.

That said, ask yourself a couple of questions...

1.) Would Denver be a better team by trading the #3 pick and Camby for Fizer, Jay Will and the #7?

Assurdly they would have addressed all positions on the floor, gotten their floor leader in williams (who will be a fine player), gotten much better in their front court and ridded themselves of a guy that has sat the bench since they aquired him. Sure, Carmello may be a fine player in his own right, but he is young and he plays the same position as the players Kiki has already drafted. Fizer, Jay Will and the #7 would VERY much improve the Nuggets IMO. Afterall, there are two things that are a premium in the league... A.) Point guards and B.) Centers. This allows Kiki NOT to spend his cap dollars on Arenas so he can address his center position (Kandi man) as well as add a lot of talented players in one swoop.

2.) Would the Bulls be a better team by trading Fizer, Jay Will and the #7 pick?

I don't know that they would. They would be trading very talented ball players for another young front court guy. Remember, Anthony graduated high school one year AFTER Tyson and Eddy! We would be in trouble if Crawford decides to jet or if he goes down to injury. Does Anothony REALLY address what we need (defense, toughness)? He is a fine and smooth offensive player (so is Rose) but are we REALLY to beleive their will be enough touches on this team for everyone? Suffice to say, trading essentially 3 players for 1 makes little sense talent wise. And we would (again) be banking on a young inexperienced player (who in most years would be a #1 pick) to come in and check his ego and commit to playing D. Thats a big gamble.

I say we stand pat. We don't want to have to pay for Melo, if we can aquire him fine... but we don't need to pay through the nose!


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

If Camby is coming to us in a package for Melo I feel that Denver should take Robinson. Theire deals are about the same with Erobs being one year longer. I feel with us including Jay and the #7 for Melo that Denver should be willing to do that. I would be much more comfortable with Jay,#7,Erob for Melo,Camby, Ryan Bowen.



Crawford, Vet PG(Ollie?)
Rose,Hassell, 2nd rd pick(Jones?)
Anthony,Marshall,Bowen
Chandler,Fizer,Baxter
Curry,Camby,Bagaric



Hassell, Dahntay Jones, Ryan Bowen would be 3 nice defenders off the bench at the 2/3 spots with Marshall occasionally playing some at the 3 as well. Keeping Marshall and Fizer is also insurance in case Camby gets injured again.


----------



## Revco38 (May 30, 2003)

1) No one is going to take Rose off our hands... not for what he makes, and how long he is signed, and not for the soft defender he is, and how he dissappears in games. This is why Indiana traded him, and why they have played so well without him.

2) Camby, are you serious? After sitting out the first 40 odd games last year, he comes back and gets injured after playing 7 minutes. SIts out a few more games, and comes back to play back-up for Howard? Please, is this what we want to trade Jay, the #7 and Fizer? I think not. Now, someone said #7, E-Rob and Jay, for #3 and Camby. That I would do. E-Rob just sits on the bench eating money, so would Camby. I think that is a fair shake.

But it is all moot as Denver will go hard after Arenas, who is proven (to a certain degree) on the floor, where as Jay is not.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Captain Obvious... Sam Ham Smith.

Eddie Jones, Brian Grant... now Marcus Camby?!

No thanks. I would consider a scaled down version of this trade, but no way we take on 2 years of Gumby. No way.






VD


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> yes it does work capwise and Camby is only on the Books for 2 seasons if he doesnt workout next season hes a ending contract for sale next offseason.
> ...


:clap: 

We don't want to trade Fizer because he'd be scary if he got playing time but he's going to be a back-up in Chicago? And Marshall lead the team in rebounds? 

I think this is a good trade. Camby for 15 million for two years? I've seen far worse deals to get rid of Rose. Taking guys that don't even play anymore, etc.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Captain Obvious... Sam Ham Smith.
> 
> Eddie Jones, Brian Grant... now Marcus Camby?!
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Thanks for reminding me that Smith wanted Brian frickin' Grant and his giant contract.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Buy low, sell high*



> Originally posted by <b>TheSquirrel</b>!
> Both Fizer's and William's stock is pretty low right now due to injuries and sporadic rookie play respectively. In contrast, Anthony's hype is high - like Jay's was last year at this time- although, Mello hasn't played an NBA minute yet. This deal would be lousy for the Bulls. The only trade involving the third pick that the Bulls should accept is for Jay Williams staight up.


the problem with buy low and sell high is that when player's stock are high (playing well) we don't want to trade them and we start to call them "untouchable" JUST like Jamal Crawford... once Jay and Fizer start getting their stock high we wont want to trade them either.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Buy low, sell high*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> the problem with buy low and sell high is that when player's stock are high (playing well) we don't want to trade them and we start to call them "untouchable" JUST like Jamal Crawford... once Jay and Fizer start getting their stock high we wont want to trade them either.


Right...and both of them will start playing better if we keep them!!! 

We should not overpay if we trade them.


----------



## blizzaw665 (May 23, 2003)

I'd say that we should break down this trade into two trades before it is done. Also, this is only if Paxson can't keep the current roster (or trade rose for sprewell as I suggested in another thread)
To get Camby, we should trade ERob and Fizer. That may be too much, but I think that we may have to add a player to drop ERob.
To get Carmelo, we should trade Jay and a 2nd rounder. I'd say Jay may eventually be better than Carmelo, but if we keep Rose at the 2, Jay may be the odd man out. Since Williams first year was mediocre, his stock may have dropped, but since Carmelo has never played an NBA game, Denver may opt for this.
I think that this could yield impressive results, while maintaining the #7 draft pick. I don't think that we should trade if we can't get rid of Erob, and I don't believe that we should give up the #7, unless we DO put in Erob, take out Fizer, and get another small player in return.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Sam Smith must read these boards.

This isn't a bad suggestion, but it's not all that great either. I think it's a bit much to give away for Melo and Camby.

Wouldn't a better, less glamourous, trade be Fizer for White straight-up? I'm not completely sold on Anthony. I don't think Denver is going to give up on Tskitishvili yet - they knew he was a project - and Anthony gives them a nice "point forward" type player. Fizer gives them a low post scorer to replace Howard and them moving White frees up minutes for both Anthony and Skita.

Fizer will never be more than a 6th man with the Bulls. Trading him relieves some of the glut at the 4 spot and acquiring White will give the Bulls a nice young SF to develop. We keep J-Will and we keep the pick. Take the best player available and let the chips fall where they may.

Both Fizer and White showed what they can potentially be last season.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Sam Smith must read these boards.
> 
> This isn't a bad suggestion, but it's not all that great either. I think it's a bit much to give away for Melo and Camby.
> ...


I don't think we should trade for Rodney White because he tore up his ACL this year. Who knows if he'll ever going to be the same player.

No, wait, that was Marcus Fizer that tore his ACL. Oh, maybe Denver wouldn't want him.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I think Rodney White has more value than Marcus Fizer... he actually got pretty good stats in the last half of the year, even a triple double. 

He just cant play defense, that's why Detroit traded him, we dont want him.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Call me a homer for overvaluing players, but why do we need Marcus, Jay, and a draft pick to move up four spots in the draft? Marcus was a #4, Jay was a #2...... Either one straight up with a future first rounder ought to be enough.

Camby is a waste of skin. Fizer can do everything for us that Camby can, and better. Why do we want to give up Fizer and Jay to erase Denver's mistake?

Don't do this trade.

If you can get 'Melo for either Jay or Marcus and a second rounder (possible future first) then I might pull the trigger.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

oh man i hope we can do this deal. it would be great to give away a future star and get back a pg who is worse than arenas. plus kiki is a huge bulls fan so he will be happy. plus we get fizer who is so awesome and plays the same position as our best player. then we can go sign kandi, because he is hurt and overrated.

oh man great deal! im so glad you guys like this too! its so perfect for the bulls and the nuggets. and by "and the nuggets" i really mean "and nothing else cuz it blows."


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> oh man i hope we can do this deal. it would be great to give away a future star and get back a pg who is worse than arenas. plus kiki is a huge bulls fan so he will be happy. plus we get fizer who is so awesome and plays the same position as our best player. then we can go sign kandi, because he is hurt and overrated.
> 
> oh man great deal! im so glad you guys like this too! its so perfect for the bulls and the nuggets. and by "and the nuggets" i really mean "and nothing else cuz it blows."


I agree w/ you that many times Bulls fans want to give up players that can't crack a 30 win team's starting five for a potential superstar. But I have to say - I wouldn't be that excited about paying Arenas 7+ million to start.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> *So here's what the Bulls do:* They offer their No. 7 overall pick, point guard Jay Williams and forward Marcus Fizer, assuming he passes a physical, to the Nuggets for Marcus Camby and the No. 3 pick. The Nuggets would have to think seriously about that one.


Do I accept this trade?

Sure why the F not.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

"Anthony a Bull? Could be"


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

<i>Put him with Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry and that's the best young front line in the NBA.</i>

That is not nearly as good of a front court as Jermaine O'neal, Brad Miller, and Ron Artest.

Jermaine>Curry
Miller>Chandler
Artest>Anthony


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> <i>Put him with Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry and that's the best young front line in the NBA.</i>
> 
> That is not nearly as good of a front court as Jermaine O'neal, Brad Miller, and Ron Artest.
> ...


Jermaine = a Spur in July


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> <i>Put him with Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry and that's the best young front line in the NBA.</i>
> 
> That is not nearly as good of a front court as Jermaine O'neal, Brad Miller, and Ron Artest.
> ...


Curry>Miller
Anthony<>Artest
Chandler<O'neil

If you honestly believe that brad miller is going to stop curry, you my friend need to pay close attention to next years match up..:|


----------



## blizzaw665 (May 23, 2003)

The Fizer for White deal may be the best idea for both teams. It may not be a blockbuster trade, but it plugs a sf hole, and doesn't restart the team from scratch. Also, trying to trade for Camby should also be an option if we don't have to give up much (ERob and Bagaric or a 2nd rounder).

How do you post someone else's replies? 
Thanks


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blizzaw665</b>!
> The Fizer for White deal may be the best idea for both teams. It may not be a blockbuster trade, but it plugs a sf hole, and doesn't restart the team from scratch. Also, trying to trade for Camby should also be an option if we don't have to give up much (ERob and Bagaric or a 2nd rounder).
> 
> How do you post someone else's replies?
> Thanks


press the QUOTE button.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree w/ you that many times Bulls fans want to give up players that can't crack a 30 win team's starting five for a potential superstar. But I have to say - I wouldn't be that excited about paying Arenas 7+ million to start.


but you guys ARENT paying arenas 7+ million to start.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> <i>Put him with Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry and that's the best young front line in the NBA.</i>
> 
> That is not nearly as good of a front court as Jermaine O'neal, Brad Miller, and Ron Artest.
> ...


How interesting.

2 of those 3 guys came from the Bulls. A Bulls team that won < 20 games. 



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</\b>!
> ...


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

How much did B. Miller average for the Celtic series? Last but not least, how the hell could you lose to the Celtic on a 7 games series?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> I think Rodney White has more value than Marcus Fizer... he actually got pretty good stats in the last half of the year, even a triple double.
> 
> He just cant play defense, that's why Detroit traded him, we dont want him.


*Rodney White Numbers for April:* 8 25.1 28-80 .350 1-15 .067 21-26 .808

No thanks.

Take it for what it's worth, but the word is that White's got character issues and he's supposedly dumb as a box of rocks.

In fairness, he had decent numbers in March...

*Numbers for March:* 15 25.5 62-137 .453 7-24 .292 17-20 .850

But you've got to wonder why Detroit unloaded him after his rookie season for Bateer, Reid and a low future first round pick (Milwaukee's).


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> I think Rodney White has more value than Marcus Fizer... he actually got pretty good stats in the last half of the year, even a triple double.
> 
> He just cant play defense, that's why Detroit traded him, we dont want him.


Untrue, untrue, untrue. Have any of you even seen Rodney White play? The fact that even NugzFan isn't being rude to you guys leads me to believe that I may be the only one here who is a large enough loser to waste time following this team.

First off, Rodney can D up. He is fast enough to guard point guards but has the length of a power foward. Yes he was getting burned two years ago: like every other rookie. By the end of last season I saw White do admirable work on a number of stars during pressure moments. This is actually why I want him on the Bulls--there is nothing standing in his way from doing everything well. 

The reason Rodney was shipped from Detroit is that he didn't want to be a role player. Admittedly this still could be a problem on the Bulls. At the end of last season, White was Denver's star. He was the Nugz go-to player for buckets at the end of games and he was given the task of guarding the best offensive players. 

Just because Joe "Jerry West of this year" Dumars gave up on him way to soon dosen't mean he wasn't a nine pick in a very strong draft class. Yes, Rodney seems like he might be a little "out". There was the vomiting incident at MSG, but no-one has ever called him a bad team-mate. Arenas you worry about, White just looks like he has the nerves of an aggravated scrotom (ok, bad analogy). 

PS: Dickie, how can you be convinced only using stats. Do stats offer any information about what type of player he is growing into??? Stats really show very little about what a player does that contributes to winning.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Jesus Christ, all that analysis, and then an aggrivated scrotum??? :no:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> LATEST FROM SAM SMITH
> 
> *So here's what the Bulls do:* They offer their No. 7 overall pick, point guard Jay Williams and forward Marcus Fizer, assuming he passes a physical, to the Nuggets for Marcus Camby and the No. 3 pick. The Nuggets would have to think seriously about that one.
> ...


*

What a silly idea. Carmello was a great player at the collegiate level for one year! There's no gaurantee that he'll be a stud at this level right away (although, if I were a betting man, I'd bet he will be one day). Giving up Fizer, JWill, and a pick is way too much in my opinion to get Mello and an injury-prone twig for a back up center. Not to mention, that a sizable salary comes along with Camby. I say, let's keep the Marcus that we have. 

I am in favor of trading JWill and the rights to the 7th pick for Denvers 3rd pick OR trading JWill, the 7th, and ERob for Mello and Camby (as Camby's contract expires at the end of the season and would free up about $6-7m in cap space).*


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> PS: Dickie, how can you be convinced only using stats. Do stats offer any information about what type of player he is growing into??? Stats really show very little about what a player does that contributes to winning.


Believe me, I'm not relying on stats alone. Actually I put much more stock in what I've been told about his "intangibles." And while I can't say that what I've been able to garner so far represents a league wide consensus, what has been expressed comes from sources I respect. Obviously the guy is talented. He wouldn't have been a lottery pick if he didn't have the potential to be a solid pro. But Dumars cut him loose for a reason. And Joe D hasn't made too many mistakes since he took over.

Fizer, on the other hand, has been a hard working model teamate, willing to put in whatever it takes and more to develop his game. I understand that he and Marshall and Curry have been busting their tails at Berto for some time now. Tyson's back in town and working hard as well. But Fizer's making great progress with his rehab and everyone I talk to expects him to make an early and complete recovery. I'm really not too interested in swapping a guy like Fizer for someone who's yet to make his mark with two teams...for whatever reasons.

As for those who describe Marcus as a player who can't crack the starting lineup of a lottery team...well, how many teams have a player with Chandler's potential playing Fizer's position? Marcus is a starter on a lot of other teams. And if he's traded elsewhere, we'll all find out just how good he's becoming.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> And Joe D hasn't made too many mistakes since he took over.


I hate the above line of reasoning. What, we are not allowed to be critical of a move Dumars makes because he has made other good choices???


I wonder when your sorces made their judgments on White. Just following Rodney's career he seems to have matured a lot over the course of last season. I have heard a turning point was when coach Byzdylic showed him up in a game of horse in front of the whole team. Since then his game has really taken off. For what there worth (obviously very little) the Denver media reports he has been working hard this off season. 

He does get that "fear of god/dumb as rocks" look quite often. I wonder how much nerves have played into peoples characterization of him. Reguardless, I never saw anything on the court, where these issues often boil to the top, that would suggest that he was disagreeable with his teammates.

In terms of skills, there are so few players that have complete skill sets. I envision all-star/difference maker possibilities in White's future and though he is still more rough I would say he has a relatively clear talent advantage over Fizaer. When you throw Fizer's injury in to the mix I think this becomes a no-brainer. I just don't see Denver viewing this as equal value.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

There is no way on Earth the Nuggets do this trade, they're too high on Arenas....this is their guy. Even if there three slot is filled they could do much better looking elsewhere....basically

in the Nuggets mind........

Arenas > JWill
Carmelo's value > better than what the Bulls would be willing to offer


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> but you guys ARENT paying arenas 7+ million to start.


Good point Nugz! 

I was thinking about Shaq trades in the car on my way home and teams that have something to offer the Lakers. (They were discussing on ESPN what a PR nightmare it would be for the Lakers to trade Shaq and my thoughts were that winning/excitment is the best PR money can buy.) Anyway - going through the teams w/ lots of talent I remembered Golden State had a good season and lots of good young players. Then I realized that they had the same stinky team that tied the Bulls for last place the year before. The main difference was Arenas getting PT and perhaps Troy Murphy. Basically Arenas seemed to be the reason the GS W's went from a 21 win team to, what did they have, almost 40? 

In other words, he probably is worth 7+ million and then some.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> But you've got to wonder why Detroit unloaded him after his rookie season for Bateer, Reid and a low future first round pick (Milwaukee's).


cuz joe is kiki's Edited for masking

:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Untrue, untrue, untrue. Have any of you even seen Rodney White play? The fact that even NugzFan isn't being rude to you guys leads me to believe that I may be the only one here who is a large enough loser to waste time following this team.
> ...


whoa- nice post. white also had a triple double last season.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Untrue, untrue, untrue. Have any of you even seen Rodney White play? The fact that even NugzFan isn't being rude to you guys leads me to believe that I may be the only one here who is a large enough loser to waste time following this team.
> 
> First off, Rodney can D up. He is fast enough to guard point guards but has the length of a power foward. Yes he was getting burned two years ago: like every other rookie. By the end of last season I saw White do admirable work on a number of stars during pressure moments. This is actually why I want him on the Bulls--there is nothing standing in his way from doing everything well.
> 
> ...


Interesting... I didn't know that, and the only Nuggets game I watched last season was the Bulls-Nuggets one, I dont get Nuggets games. I'm pretty sure it was reported that Joe D traded White because of poor defense, but maybe that all changed. I guess it makes sense now, considering that Carlisle was fired for not developing young talent efficiently, maybe White's blossoming was a factor?

Anyways, if White is as good as you say, then there would be no way that we could trade Fizer for him. Can anyone back up his analysis of White? Jerry West and Michael Jordan said he was the one of the best players in the draft back in 2001.



> Anyway - going through the teams w/ lots of talent I remembered Golden State had a good season and lots of good young players. Then I realized that they had the same stinky team that tied the Bulls for last place the year before. The main difference was Arenas getting PT and perhaps Troy Murphy. Basically Arenas seemed to be the reason the GS W's went from a 21 win team to, what did they have, almost 40?


Arenas was a factor, but Troy Murphy was also big and Musselman was a canidate for COY. Antawn Jamison also rebounded from a poor year. In my mind, Arenas is a head case, and i would be wary of giving out more than 7 million to him. But, he also has a huge upside, so it's really a tossup for me, at least.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

From the Denver Post: The Nuggets worked out University of Minnesota forward Rick Rickert, projected to be a middle to late first-round pick, on Monday. 

Assistant general manager Jeff Weltman said there likely will be more workouts, including first-round prospects not considered No. 3 pick candidates. 

"There is no secret about that," Vandeweghe said about wanting another first-round pick. "We're always open to different situations." 

Could be that they're also open to trading out of the #3 draft spot as well _if_ it means adding the right combination of players and picks. I think its becoming clear that Denver has not made a commitment to drafting Carmelo the same way Cleveland is committed to James and Detroit is to Milicic. The door seems to be open to someone like the Bulls. Afterall, if you're going to trade top talent its always best to do so with a team from the other conference where you can minimize the chance of having the player you trade come back to haunt you more than twice a season.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> From the Denver Post: The Nuggets worked out University of Minnesota forward Rick Rickert, projected to be a middle to late first-round pick, on Monday.
> 
> Assistant general manager Jeff Weltman said there likely will be more workouts, including first-round prospects not considered No. 3 pick candidates.
> ...


or it could be that we WANT ANOTHER FIRST ROUND PICK. <strike>you guys are weird. stop reading everything as "denver hates melo"</striked>

_the nuggets are going over seas to visit poor kids and hand out food_ = the nuggets hate melo and want to trade him asap.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> or it could be that we WANT ANOTHER FIRST ROUND PICK. you guys are weird. stop reading everything as "denver hates melo"
> ...


Are you the team's official hyperbolist? In what way, shape or form did I state or imply that "Denver hates Melo?"

You seem to be suffering from a severe case of denial. Either that or you're one of the most closed-minded visitors this Bulls board has seen in a while. In most cases, posts on this and most other boards are laced with speculation and "what if" scenarios. That's what this forum is all about. You seem bent on discouraging that simply because you don't agree. And <strike>your amateurish use of sarcasm in each case really contributes nothing to the discussions. Grow up.</strike>


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nugzfan, kismet, Keep the talk on basketball. Not on what you two think of each other. I know thats not easy to do, but its what we strive to have here on a daily basis. Your cooperation will be appreciated


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you the team's official hyperbolist? In what way, shape or form did I state or imply that "Denver hates Melo?"
> ...


denial? yeah im in denial because i cant honestly believe this many fans cant accept the truth. face it, its far more likely these trade DONT happen than they do. thus if im in denial, you are in...um...more denial. yeah.

the trades suck. deal with it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> denial? yeah im in denial because i cant honestly believe this many fans cant accept the truth.


That's not what Kismet said. He specifically said, *"In most cases, posts on this and most other boards are laced with speculation and "what if" scenarios. That's what this forum is all about.*

Fans here understand that these are unlikely and what-ifs. If you can't handle that people want to speculate on unlikely scenarios, you're not going to be happy 



> face it, its far more likely these trade DONT happen than they do. thus if im in denial, you are in...um...more denial. yeah.


I think it's pretty clear he did face it, given his direct quote above.



> the trades suck. deal with it.


Give it a rest. It's understandable you're convinced that Denver should go after Arenas no matter what and therefore you think they shouldn't trade their pick for a PG. That's fine. But there are other views out there. Given that in another thread you yourself said that if JWill were coming out this year it'd be a tough choice for Cleveland between him and Lebron, I don't see how you seem to think Anthony (who no one is debating as an alternative to Lebron) is all that great. He's gonna be a good player, and I can see why, if you are really willing to give the farm to Arenas you wouldn't want to trade him, but that isn't the only way to go. There are plenty of reasons to think the Nuggets would be better off trading their pick to solve their PG shortage and then using their cap space on other (less risky) players besides Arenas.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Nugzfan, I am not in any way, shape, or form, trying to ridicule you. But what, in your opinion, is a fair deal for Carmelo. I am curious as to see how much value you place on him.

Take the Bulls roster and tell me what it would take to get Carmelo. That way, I know where you value him at, and if I can see your POV better and not waste time posting anything that you think is a waste. I am being serious here. I really want to see how much Carmelo is worth to you.

Ill even go first.

Jay + #7

I am not sure whether or not Id pull that deal. I believe Jay struggled as a rookie, but will be a great player soon. And I believe Pietrus, Wade, etc will be very good players in the league. 

You counter-offer. I want to see your value on Carmelo.


----------



## Professor (Jun 6, 2002)

Anthony is a good player, but IMHO NugzFan has NCAA stars in his eyes. That's fine. He's entitled to his opinion.

And I'm entitled to mine. 

I think JWill and Fizer for Anthony and Camby is a good trade for both teams. I think adding the #7 is too much.

The Bulls give up two quality players, but are well covered in those positions. Anthony fills a need on the wing and Camby is acceptable in a backup role, and his remaining contract is short. Bulls keep the pick.

If Kiki trades Anthony and Camby for JWill and Fizer, he covers the point guard position with a talented, well-known, highly regarded drawing card who has just as much chance of developing into an all-star as Anthony, and adds a solid low post scorer who is still developing as a defender and rebounder. He dumps the oft-injured Camby and gets to add Anthony's salary to his cap space. Without having to commit huge dollars to Arenas, he can easily add Maggette and outbid Miami for Kandi, with cap room left over to fill out the roster.

NugzFan will disagree with this analysis, but that's ok. If Denver adopts his approach, the Bulls will acquire a quality, more proven small forward in another way. Either way, I feel confident the Bulls are headed out of the lottery next season.

Denver, on the other hand, still has some significant holes to fill in the lineup at PG, SG, and C. Drafting and keeping Anthony adds a very talented player to the roster, but uses nearly $3 of cap space without addressing these needs. Denver has a lot of cap space, but will likely have to use $8 million of it on egomaniac Arenas and will overpay to get Maggette. Kandi will go to Miami, O'Neal will go to San Antonio, and Miller will stay in Indiana. Howard will leave for a contender and Camby will continue to be an injury-plagued part-time contributor. Denver's record will improve, but without any decent support for Hilario in the post they'll be back in the lottery again next year. 

Not to mention the SF controversy that will no doubt develop between Melo and Skita, who was starting to come on at the end of the season. You know, Bulls fans, that chemistry-killing battle for minutes that results when Denver's "small forward of the future" is benched in favor of the new favorite son who is handed the position because of his NCAA credentials? That little battle that results in neither player performing well because each is too concerned about making a mistake and getting benched in favor of the other player. Sound familiar Bulls fans? 

Anthony is a good player who performed well during the season and in the tournament against lesser college players at his position. Darius Rice was the only player he faced all season that was a fair match for his size at the SF position, and Darius played him to a standstill. It will be interesting to see how well Anthony performs against more mature players with size and quickness. No one knows how well he can perform defensively as we've only seen him in a zone. There are still a lot of questions about Anthony's game. That's probably why Kiki has not embraced Anthony as Denver's certain pick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I'm with you Prof. We have discussed this a little before you mentioned it. Some people will disagree with us, but i consider it a good deal. Camby won't even be required to play full time. Having a healthy Camby come off the bench or even have him come in when Curry or Chandler gets into foul trouble would be great! His salary is cheap. Almost the same as E-Robb. 

Anthony is a no brainder. Sure we give up talent, but we fill a need with both anthony and camby. 

Good to see you again!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I think it was hard for the Nuggets to swallow that LeBron wont be in Denver, not only from a basketball point of view also because the exciment, sell-outs, etc. So who is the other guy that can put butts on the seats???
Yep, Carmelo Anthony. I think Kiki will draft Carmelo just because he brings excitment, will bring more fans to the Pepsi Center and give the Nuggets an icon. Maybe he isnt the best fit nor he fills a void, but he is a magnet to some extent. Denver wont trade the pick IMO, but the trade is fair for both teams and this are the kind of deals that never happen.


----------



## Professor (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks, Trueblue. 

And your take on the situation is probably right on target, curry52.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Nugzfan, I am not in any way, shape, or form, trying to ridicule you. But what, in your opinion, is a fair deal for Carmelo. I am curious as to see how much value you place on him.
> 
> Take the Bulls roster and tell me what it would take to get Carmelo. That way, I know where you value him at, and if I can see your POV better and not waste time posting anything that you think is a waste. I am being serious here. I really want to see how much Carmelo is worth to you.
> ...


_i'm not Nugz Fan, nor do i play him on TV..._

...but, speaking as a Bulls fan, i don't think JWill and #7 are enough for Carmelo, especially in light of #22's up-and-down rookie season.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Ill even go first.


Vintage, I've already tried doing that... he said that he doesnt have time to make up trades to fit salary, and has said that there is no realistic trade with the Bulls, even in terms of talent.

Carmelo won't be traded, I agree with Curry52.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> That's not what Kismet said. He specifically said, *"In most cases, posts on this and most other boards are laced with speculation and "what if" scenarios. That's what this forum is all about.*
> ...


NEVAH! 

this has nothing to do with arenas. it has to do with being a bad deal. thast it. you guys wont accept it because you LIKE IT. you want it to happen.

that should tell you PLENTY. also the fact that you guys continuously try to justify the deal from denvers end, but fail, also should tell you PLENTY.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Nugzfan, I am not in any way, shape, or form, trying to ridicule you. But what, in your opinion, is a fair deal for Carmelo. I am curious as to see how much value you place on him.
> 
> Take the Bulls roster and tell me what it would take to get Carmelo. That way, I know where you value him at, and if I can see your POV better and not waste time posting anything that you think is a waste. I am being serious here. I really want to see how much Carmelo is worth to you.
> ...


jay/7 for 3? whoa! never seen that offer! what a ground breaking offer! what a unique and totally never been said before offer! whoa!!!

 

lets take a look at the bulls roster (from nba.com):

bagaric; uh no
baxter; uh no
blount; uh no
brunson; uh no
chandler; hes good
crawford; hes good
curry; hes good
fizer; uh no
hassell; uh no
hoiberg; uh no
marshall; uh no
mason jr; uh no
robinson; uh no
rose; uh no
williams; uh no

ok so basically you got the 3 Cs...crawford i wouldnt trade straight up for melo. chandler or curry is a start but you guys wont do that. so theres very little these teams can do.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Professor</b>!
> Anthony is a good player, but IMHO NugzFan has NCAA stars in his eyes. That's fine. He's entitled to his opinion.
> 
> And I'm entitled to mine.
> ...


problem is you make judgements on the nuggets side. you cant do that. you like this deal. thus you want it to be good from both sides. 

its not. i wish you were a nuggets fan so you would understand. but your not. so you dont.



> The Bulls give up two quality players, but are well covered in those positions. Anthony fills a need on the wing and Camby is acceptable in a backup role, and his remaining contract is short. Bulls keep the pick.
> 
> If Kiki trades Anthony and Camby for JWill and Fizer, he covers the point guard position with a talented, well-known, highly regarded drawing card who has just as much chance of developing into an all-star as Anthony, and adds a solid low post scorer who is still developing as a defender and rebounder. He dumps the oft-injured Camby and gets to add Anthony's salary to his cap space. Without having to commit huge dollars to Arenas, he can easily add Maggette and outbid Miami for Kandi, with cap room left over to fill out the roster.
> 
> NugzFan will disagree with this analysis, but that's ok. If Denver adopts his approach, the Bulls will acquire a quality, more proven small forward in another way. Either way, I feel confident the Bulls are headed out of the lottery next season.


i shall. im glad its ok. that makes me happy.



> Denver, on the other hand, still has some significant holes to fill in the lineup at PG, SG, and C. Drafting and keeping Anthony adds a very talented player to the roster, but uses nearly $3 of cap space without addressing these needs. Denver has a lot of cap space, but will likely have to use $8 million of it on egomaniac Arenas and will overpay to get Maggette. Kandi will go to Miami, O'Neal will go to San Antonio, and Miller will stay in Indiana. Howard will leave for a contender and Camby will continue to be an injury-plagued part-time contributor. Denver's record will improve, but without any decent support for Hilario in the post they'll be back in the lottery again next year.


pg = arenas
sg/c = one more can be filled in FA, such as mags like you said

anthonys salary has always been included in our cap space so that is no concern. plus hes worth every penny of the 3 mill. easily.

bad mouthing our potential FA does nothing but make me laugh at you. again trying to justify the deal from our side because YOU LIKE IT.

doesnt work that way.

and yes, we will be back in the lotto next year. we play in the west. you would also be in the lotto if you played in the west. you are also in year 5 of rebuilding. we are in year 2.



> Not to mention the SF controversy that will no doubt develop between Melo and Skita, who was starting to come on at the end of the season. You know, Bulls fans, that chemistry-killing battle for minutes that results when Denver's "small forward of the future" is benched in favor of the new favorite son who is handed the position because of his NCAA credentials? That little battle that results in neither player performing well because each is too concerned about making a mistake and getting benched in favor of the other player. Sound familiar Bulls fans?


teams can have more than 1 SF. skita isnt ready. skita and melo play different types of games and can play multiple positions. we are in no position to let talent go because of positions. this is silly talk. 

if you guys have chemistry problems, too bad. doesnt mean we will. 



> Anthony is a good player who performed well during the season and in the tournament against lesser college players at his position. Darius Miles was the only player he faced all season that was a fair match for his size at the SF position, and Darius played him to a standstill. It will be interesting to see how well Anthony performs against more mature players with size and quickness. No one knows how well he can perform defensively as we've only seen him in a zone. There are still a lot of questions about Anthony's game. That's probably why Kiki has not embraced Anthony as Denver's certain pick.


and yet you want him. hmmmm....

nice try though.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> I think it was hard for the Nuggets to swallow that LeBron wont be in Denver, not only from a basketball point of view also because the exciment, sell-outs, etc.


not for me. i was SOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY when i found out we drafted 3rd.

i was convinced we would pick 4th in a 3 man draft so when i found out i went nuts. i KNEW we wouldnt get lebron and i was 100% ok with it for weeks.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> not for me. i was SOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY when i found out we drafted 3rd.
> ...


The problem is that you arent Kiki, the Nuggets organization nor Denver's fan base. You post here as if you were Kiki and you are merely a fan. 
Why were Nuggs fans making all those rituals before the Draft? Why all the "get lucky" letters to Kiki? Why was Kiki so dissapointed after the Lottery? 
Nuggets wanted LeBron, no one cares what NugzFan wanted. Now is up to Kiki, we dont know if he is going to part with Anthony or just keep him. I think he will play it safe and draft Carmelo, but there are some doors that remain open.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> The problem is that you arent Kiki, the Nuggets organization nor Denver's fan base. You post here as if you were Kiki and you are merely a fan.


im a superfan. not some normal fan.



> Why were Nuggs fans making all those rituals before the Draft? Why all the "get lucky" letters to Kiki? Why was Kiki so dissapointed after the Lottery?


to try and get lebron.
to try and get lebron.
he wasnt.



> Nuggets wanted LeBron, no one cares what NugzFan wanted. Now is up to Kiki, we dont know if he is going to part with Anthony or just keep him. I think he will play it safe and draft Carmelo, but there are some doors that remain open.


everyone cares what i wanted. cept you. shame on you. 

melo is ours!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

NugzFan,

Are you one in the same from RealGM? Didn't you proclaim McDyess was a top 5 PF and he would pull in a lot in return? What happened?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Good point Nugz!
> ...


i think there were other reasons in addition to arenas & murphy that helped the warriors out 

coaching, mussellman appears to be very good their center combination of foyle and dampier were night and day different jason richardson improved also and earl boykins helped them to few wins they probably otherwise would not have had

i think that there were a lot of factors


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

OK, to say Kiki wasnt dissapointed for not getting LeBron is just plain stupid. I understand you like Carmelo and dont want to part with him, but to say Kiki wasnt dissapointed is just being blind.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> NugzFan,
> 
> Are you one in the same from RealGM? Didn't you proclaim McDyess was a top 5 PF and he would pull in a lot in return? What happened?


i was...but the nugzfan there is not me. i have no idea how he got that name registered! anyways...

dice got us nene. awesome deal! :yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> OK, to say Kiki wasnt dissapointed for not getting LeBron is just plain stupid. I understand you like Carmelo and dont want to part with him, but to say Kiki wasnt dissapointed is just being blind.


he wanted lebron and im sure he was dissappointed but he got 3 and was happy about that. and in no way is he going to throw away the pick or think it sucks that he didnt get lebron. which is what you are trying to portray to lower the value some more. lol.

he knows what we got. he knows what we didnt get. would i trade melo for james? duh. but is the 3rd pick worth less because we didnt get james? no. its still friggin awesome. and he knows it. look how many fans of other teams want this pick. its friggin gold.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> i was...but the nugzfan there now is not me. i have no idea how he got that name registered! anyways...
> ...


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Aldridge Comments*

This is what David Aldridge said when asked if Denver is trading the #3:


*"The Nuggets are not going to trade that pick. If Carmelo is there they will take him. I still believe that Arenas is their top priority, no matter what his agent said about how much it will take to sign him." * 

Thats from today, go to ESPN.COM/NBA for more.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Aldridge Comments*



> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> This is what David Aldridge said when asked if Denver is trading the #3:
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Aldridge Comments*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:


keep dreamin' hun :yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Aldridge Comments*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> keep dreamin' hun :yes:


explain how me thinking we can get arenas is dreamin...but you guys thinking melo is a bull is not.

lol.

cant wait to hear this!!!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Aldridge Comments*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> explain how me thinking we can get arenas is dreamin...but you guys thinking melo is a bull is not.
> ...


because melo is gonna pull a steve francis and force a trade to chicago.


ok im just bulls hittin


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Give up. Yep, just give it up. NugzFan wont accept any deal for Carmelo, so lets stop trying to please him, if anyone was.

He probably wouldnt give up Melo for MJ when he was entering the early 90's.:laugh:


----------

